# Bin dankbar für jede Antwort



## 110 (22. Jun 2005)

Dies wurde durch php erstellt, aber ich würde gerne wissen, ob es auch möglich wäre ein ähnliches Spiel mit Java zu erstellen. Müsste doch möglich sein oder nciht?

Hier der LINK

*<<LINK>>*


Da ich neu hier im Forum bin, bitte nicht meckern, wenns der falsche Bereich ist.


----------



## DP (22. Jun 2005)

das was du mit php anstellen kannst, geht auch locker mit java.


----------



## Sky (22. Jun 2005)

Ich hab' mir nur mal schnell die ScreenShots angeschaut, daher kann meine Antwort unvollständig sein... also ich denke, dass es möglich ist dieses oder ein ähnliches Spiel mit Java zu realisieren. Ich denke nur, dass Du einen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand reinstecken musst...


----------



## KISS (22. Jun 2005)

_[gelöscht]_

das der link rein zufaellig auf einen bestehenden account geht dem damit gold hinzugefuegt wird ist sicher reiner zufall?
und du hast auch nichts mit dem account zu tun, natuerlich
scheiss spammer


----------



## Beni (22. Jun 2005)

Danke, auf solche "Fragen" können wir verzichten.

*entschärft und geschlossen*


----------

